# Battery Terminal



## Graybeard (Jan 13, 2020)

Anyone ever use remote battery terminals? My UTV's battery is under the seat and not very conveniently located and since it's sometimes in the cold shed it has a hard time getting started. This morning it was in the low twenties and it cranked for a long time. I was afraid I'd run it down. I can only imagine when we're below zero. I've got a super jump starter and would have it going in no time if I could only access the battery.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 13, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Anyone ever use remote battery terminals? My UTV's battery is under the seat and not very conveniently located and since it's sometimes in the cold shed it has a hard time getting started. This morning it was in the low twenties and it cranked for a long time. I was afraid I'd run it down. I can only imagine when we're below zero. I've got a super jump starter and would have it going in no time if I could only access the battery.
> 
> View attachment 177275


Maybe a dipstick heater or? I use heater on tractor.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 13, 2020)

Not sure if they have that Mike? I think they offer a block heater for that UTV. Or was the dipstick heater the same thing as a block heater?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 13, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Anyone ever use remote battery terminals? My UTV's battery is under the seat and not very conveniently located and since it's sometimes in the cold shed it has a hard time getting started. This morning it was in the low twenties and it cranked for a long time. I was afraid I'd run it down. I can only imagine when we're below zero. I've got a super jump starter and would have it going in no time if I could only access the battery.
> 
> View attachment 177275



Do you have electric in the shed? If so 15 amp, 20 amp or other?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Not sure if they have that Mike? I think they offer a block heater for that UTV. Or was the dipstick heater the same thing as a block heater?


used to be able to get dipstick for car that plugged in. Tractor has a block heater. I love it


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry, no electric in the shed. If we know a big snow is coming we park in the heated garage and put the car in the shed but it’s not the managements favorite arrangement.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2020)

How far is the shed from the house? If under 200 feet, I'd consider running a line out there (electric). If you can fit a car in the shed, lights would be nice. Chances are, you'll get older and the safety with lights is nice.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> used to be able to get dipstick for car that plugged in. Tractor has a block heater. I love it



After thinking about it, I recall the SAAB cars had them in the 70's. I think by the 90's, everyone was spoiled with a garage and the concept was no longer common place in our area.

I recall many a story about cardboard boxes around a vehicle with a 100 watt bulb propped against the oil pan all night. Or stories of a second light or a brooder light under the hood and so on. Times have changed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 14, 2020)

I would buy a battery maintainer,they come with 2-3 different ways of hooking up to your battery. There is a one that you bolt onto the battery terminal and run the other end out to somewhere convenient,I use this method on one of my snowmobiles,if the machine had a 12v plug in,like a cigarette lighter,the maintainer has a plug in that fits this and will charge and maintain the battery,I use this method on my other sled.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 14, 2020)

I have a battery maintainer installed but again, no electricity when it's in the shed. I suppose I could let it sit out in the driveway and plug it in. The shed is a long way off and an extension cord would have to go across a driveway. No one has used the remote battery terminal? https://www.speedwaymotors.com/Speedway-Remote-Mount-Battery-Terminal-Studs,1116.html It looks like an easy installation. 

I actually have a magnetic heat block that I used to use on an old pick up but again would need an extension.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> After thinking about it, I recall the SAAB cars had them in the 70's. I think by the 90's, everyone was spoiled with a garage and the concept was no longer common place in our area.
> 
> I recall many a story about cardboard boxes around a vehicle with a 100 watt bulb propped against the oil pan all night. Or stories of a second light or a brooder light under the hood and so on. Times have changed.


Oh yes- I had a datsun in the 70's started great till below 15 degrees. Put lighter oil in it for winter but no matter. I carried a white gas camping stove around- 15 min under oil pan and it started great...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> I have a battery maintainer installed but again, no electricity when it's in the shed. I suppose I could let it sit out in the driveway and plug it in. The shed is a long way off and an extension cord would have to go across a driveway. No one has used the remote battery terminal? https://www.speedwaymotors.com/Speedway-Remote-Mount-Battery-Terminal-Studs,1116.html It looks like an easy installation.
> 
> I actually have a magnetic heat block that I used to use on an old pick up but again would need an extension.



So further than 200 feet, for the shed?


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 14, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> So further than 200 feet, for the shed?


yes


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 14, 2020)

I would leave the machine outside,close to the garage and keep the maintainer plugged in,I wouldn’t want to cut holes in the machine to mount those. My$.02

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2020)

Agree with Troy. David, spend the $75 and get the form fitted cover. Have it just outside, use the maintainer, cover it for snow and rain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 16, 2020)

Well the solution isn't the best but it keeps the machine warm and the tender plugged in. To use my wife has to back the car out into the driveway and I come out and clean off the front of the garage, then she can put it back while I finish up the rest. Not the best but it's going to work for now. Still looking into the remote battery terminals. My neighbor is the mechanic at the dealership and he borrows my stuff so he doesn't mind stopping in and looking things over. I'll see what he says. Drilling

 holes doesn't bother me if it makes my life livable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

